# Lung function - does it matter?



## gemsy62 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm supposed to be moving to Dubai next month but I'm having huge problems with my medical exams. 

my chest X-ray showed my heart is where my left lung should be so my lung is a lot smaller than a normal one. 

When the results of this got sent to my employer they requested I did a lung capacity check which I did today and failed. 

My question is, is it vital to my visa? or will it just be something for the medical insurance? 

I'm really worried I'm going to get rejected now after I've already forked out so much to have all my tests rushed through


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

It's nothing to do with getting a visa but it could be a requirement from your employer's side. The only way you will know for sure is to ask them.


----------



## gemsy62 (Dec 23, 2011)

Trying to get answers out of them is a nightmare. I've been given some breathing exercises and I'm going to redo the tests on Monday and hope I pass them this time. I was only 1% off passing so I'm hoping that it's all immaterial


----------



## Welsh_lady (Aug 20, 2011)

Visa only requires no TB on x.ray so I don't see how the visa could be affected. It could be insurance grounds - so they can exclude what ever they find from coverage no doubt!

It's weird they wanted a lung capacity test though - if the x.ray showed you had only 1 normal size lung you were bound to fail it as the volume/capacity is reduced. did they mention lung diffusion capacity? Only that is more how well the lungs work rather than how much they hold.

Do you have a physical job? If not then 1% below normal shouldn't be an issue-that could happen with a bad cold or any asthmatic.

Is this something you knew you had though? If not, and you haven't already done so i'd strongly suggest you seek further medical clarity on the results and why your heart/lung are not in the correct position.

Deep breathing exercises do improve lung function and lots of warm fluids (drinks) reduce constriction so can help with the test also also. 

Fingers crossed you'll pass next time


----------



## gemsy62 (Dec 23, 2011)

It was three different things they tested and I failed all three. I think it was total long capacity, the amount I could breathe out in 1 second and the total amount I could breathe out. It's the amount in 1 second I'm 1% off passing and they said if I can get that up on Monday the consultant will right a report to say I'm ok. 

It's an office based job, I'm wondering if they just wanted it to make sure I wasn't going to start claiming it all on their medical insurance. But I never even knew I had it before and it doesn't bother me


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Good luck - let us know how you get on.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I just thought of something (perhaps a bit late in the day) - avoid eating or drinking any dairy products for the days before the test because they can also impair respiratory function.


----------



## gemsy62 (Dec 23, 2011)

ooh thanks I didn't know that. My test isn't until Monday so I will cut out dairy until then. Apparently caffeine helps relax the throat muscles too so I need to drink black coffee on Monday morning! 

I've managed to get my peak flow up from 280 to about 350 now. Fingers crossed that will be enough


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> I just thought of something (perhaps a bit late in the day) - avoid eating or drinking any dairy products for the days before the test because they can also impair respiratory function.


really, is that true? im asthmatic should i cut out dairy?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

As I understand it dairy products increase the production of mucus, which obviously affects breathing. I don't know that it necessarily would increase lung function but if cutting it out assists in getting more air into the lungs through the nose that must help somewhat in the long run. I think the thing people have to be aware of is that cutting out dairy products can also have adverse effect on teeth and bones, having said that I have read some horrendous articles about cows and antibiotics and all sorts, which is enough to put anyone off for life although I still LOVE cheese!!! I think that Gemsy needs to do everything possible in preparation for the test and good news is that the lung function has already increased. I think it's going to be fine.


----------



## Welsh_lady (Aug 20, 2011)

Clinical evidence says dairy has no effect on asthma or lung function but some people swear by it. In this case as BG says it won't do any harm to try it and well worth a go for a day or two. 

This is for AN:

How do milk and dairy products affect my asthma? 
When milk is consumed it temporarily thickens saliva in the mouth, a sensation that many people mistake for respiratory mucus production. There is no clinical evidence to suggest that reducing or stopping consumption of milk and dairy products will help relieve symptoms of asthma.


----------



## gemsy62 (Dec 23, 2011)

I passed my test! 

got the go ahead to resign today so have done so no turning back now. Can't wait to make the big move! 

thanks for all your help, I just scraped through by 1%!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Congrats and welcome.


----------



## Welsh_lady (Aug 20, 2011)

That's great! 

Good luck with the move


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Brilliant news. Congratulations.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for the advise about the Dairy - BG and Welsh Lady 

Congrats on the meds pass


----------

